# QMAS visas



## ind2hk (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I aspire to relocate to HK if I find a suitable job. I have about 9 years of experience in business analyst stream in financial services / investment banking. I would like to know if having a QMAS visa will help me fetch a job ? I have spoken to couple of consultancy firms and learnt that companies are preferring a local candidate instead taking someone outside HK!! Look forward for inputs..


----------



## optimus12 (Sep 30, 2012)

ind2hk said:


> Hi, I aspire to relocate to HK if I find a suitable job. I have about 9 years of experience in business analyst stream in financial services / investment banking. I would like to know if having a QMAS visa will help me fetch a job ? I have spoken to couple of consultancy firms and learnt that companies are preferring a local candidate instead taking someone outside HK!! Look forward for inputs..


Did you make any progress on your application? How did you apply?


----------

